# Windows Username auslesen



## Skala (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen 

Vorweg: Ich hab ueberhaupt keine Ahnung von Java programmierung. Ich möchte also zuerst sagen das es mir Leid tut wenn ich euer schönes Forum vollspame 

Meine Frage, ist es möglich ein Java Applet zu programmieren welches denn Windows Benutzername (%username%) in einer Variable speichert und diesen per POST an eine weitere Seite sendet. Dies soll natürlich alles im Browser stattfinden.

Hintergrund: Ich programmiere in PHP eine Intranetseite und möchte keine "weitere" Passwort abfrage einbauen, jedoch trotzdem eine sichere und eindeutige Identifikation zur verfügung haben. Daher versuche ich nun auf irgendeinen Weg an den Username ranzukommen... und ich glaube das ich da mit Java am meisten, bzw besser gesagt überhaupt eine Chance habe dies zu ermöglichen.

Gruss Skala
PS: Fals dies Möglich ist, wäre ich um einen Link auf ein Tut sehr dankbar


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Du könntest mal ein System.getenv("USERNAME"); versuchen, jedoch denke ich das die Applet Restrictionen das nicht zulassen werden. D.h. du wirst wohl das Applet Signieren müssen um den Zugriff auf die Umgebungsvariablen zu bekommen.
Dazu gibt's ein paar Beiträge hier im Forum, einfach mal danach suchen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Skala (4. Januar 2005)

hi 

und von diesen beiträgen hab ich nun erfahren das man eine signierte applet anwendung per mausklick bestätigen muss. das will ich nicht    wär leider fast genauso nervig wie username und pw eingeben. 

jedoch bin ich auf eine weitere anregung gestossen, mir steht natürlich auch der server zur verfügung. ist es also eventuell so möglich das ein javaprogramm auf dem server denn username ausliest und ihn in eine mysql db speichert? *g*

edit: nein das is quatsch...

aber danke für die hilfe


----------



## javaprogger1987 (5. Januar 2005)

Du hast recht, dass man ein Fenster wegklicken muss bei signierten Applets, aber das muss nur einmal geschehen, denn es gibt auch einen "immer" Knopf, der das Zertifikat in die vertrauenswürdige Liste aufnimmt.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine, wenn das Applet lokal ausgeführt wird (z.B. C:\applet.jar) und nicht auf dem Server liegt, kannst du Teile der Beschränkungen umgehen, ich glaube auch 
	
	
	



```
System.getProperty("user.name");
```


----------

